# Wayhay iv got my skunk



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

hes here and so cute im so happy 
thanks so much nerys :flrt:i will add pic when i work out how


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Yaaayyyy. I wont to see pics:flrt: Now we have to have a baby skunk meet:lol2:


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)




----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulations:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

nerys? whos nerys? lol

if you're strugglin to post pics ya can email um to me to the address in my sig and i can post um up for ya

cat x


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nerys? whos nerys? lol
> 
> if you're strugglin to post pics ya can email um to me to the address in my sig and i can post um up for ya
> 
> cat x


aww thanks im on a diffrent computer its doing my head in but having said that i couldnt do it on my other one:lol2:


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

well it was a very interesting night we put zack in his cage for the night cause we didnt want the dogs herting him then went to bed and about 3 in the morning my oh roled over poked me and said LOVE theres a skunk in our room :lol2: so he lent over picked him up at which piont there was a funny smell he sprayed all over my oh :lol2:
hes asleep now after a long night romeing the housre :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

lmao he sprayyed youur oh just as he woke lmaoooooo!!! x


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:hes just pooped and weed on him hehehe hes sooo noughty


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)




----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

awwww bless i hear their poo is strange compaired to other animals? the bloody pictures wont work for me :whip: xx


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

right could someone tell me how to upload pic i click on upload pic and URL comes up what do i put in there im so crap with computers iv got some lovely pics to go on


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> awwww bless i hear their poo is strange compaired to other animals? the bloody pictures wont work for me :whip: xx


ye it is hehe iv tryed to up load pics but cant see if its worked is there something on my post or not


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

iv put pics on my profile cant put it on this thread


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

loverings said:


> iv put pics on my profile cant put it on this thread


hmmmm

ill post them  xx

Reptile Forums UK - loverings's Album: zack - Picture

Reptile Forums UK - loverings's Album: zack - Picture


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*loverings skunk*

here ya go


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

yours wass better cat  x


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here ya go


aww thanks so much what do you think cute or what :flrt:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

He is very sweet :flrt:


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here ya go


iv added some more could you put some more on please :lol2: just cant do it


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

yaaa i did it hehe


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

:flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

What a cutie pie:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Awww bless how cute! We got ours not long ago they're little buggers but because they're so cute they can get away with it ours loves to "bam" around the place a right little madam. Their poo is rather strange its orange when she has carrots and has been a bit green when shes had cabbage and lettuce.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

xclairex said:


> Awww bless how cute! We got ours not long ago they're little buggers but because they're so cute they can get away with it ours loves to "bam" around the place a right little madam. Their poo is rather strange its orange when she has carrots and has been a bit green when shes had cabbage and lettuce.


ours is reall sleepy all day and wakes up BIG TIME at night does urs do that we took him out in the car today and stoped for a walk the looks we got was so funny only one person came and asked what it was :lol2: 
iv had so many people say what the hell u got that for dont they stink im like do you have a tom cat dont they stink hes lush


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

loverings said:


> ours is reall sleepy all day and wakes up BIG TIME at night does urs do that we took him out in the car today and stoped for a walk the looks we got was so funny only one person came and asked what it was :lol2:
> iv had so many people say what the hell u got that for dont they stink im like do you have a tom cat dont they stink hes lush


 Has he had his inoculations yet? If not I'd be wary taking him outside at all until then.


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

awww wow i have only just found upon finding this place you can keep these guys an im soooooooo in love 

fixx what do you mean by innoculations ?

i have sooooo much more research to do before i own one of these guys i see 

but i want to learn 

and your lil skunky is soooooooooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

well im taking him down today i had to take him with us cause the little s*"t bag gets out of his cage thatv i got to put him in when im out 
im worried my dogs might hert him as there not sure of him at the mo


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

wow that is just about the cutest thing iv seen in ages lol 

how do u keep them? and do u need a licence? (im guessing thats a yes lol but thought id ask anyway) where do u get them from?

sorry from bombarding u with questions lol i just never knew u could own skunks.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> wow that is just about the cutest thing iv seen in ages lol
> 
> how do u keep them? and do u need a licence? (im guessing thats a yes lol but thought id ask anyway) where do u get them from?
> 
> sorry from bombarding u with questions lol i just never knew u could own skunks.


hello well i have to say im still learning lol as he has just got here 
no you dont need a licence to keep them 
and i think nerys has a litter and theres a few others on here that have them 
i think fixx has a litter any of them would be able to help


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol. I love how you giggled about Zach peeing, pooing and spraying on your other half. haha.

He's a handsome little lad! How old is he?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I've got my little girl, luckily not had any sprays yet, although was threatened earlier when I woke her up, woops! lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> I've got my little girl, luckily not had any sprays yet, although was threatened earlier when I woke her up, woops! lol


You are bound to get one sooner or later Joe:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> You are bound to get one sooner or later Joe:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Im too clumsy not too, its when you wake her up she gets pissed and points her arse at me, im like nooo lol


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Ours is sleepy in the day too and very awake at night althoguh we're working on changing her around a bit shes waking up now. We keep her in a animal carrier when we take her out and when we have to go out without her so she cnat get out. When our loft is finally done she will be getting a nice big run sort of thing to play around in. Ours hasnt sprayed yet shes really friendly although she has started to bam at me when i want to move her from under the bed which is a little worrying :lol2:


----------



## Mr.king.pimp (Jul 8, 2009)

do they smell bad,,, r they tame,,,,,, sorry 2 b blunt but iv never known u could keep them :lol2:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Mr.king.pimp said:


> do they smell bad,,, r they tame,,,,,, sorry 2 b blunt but iv never known u could keep them :lol2:


I've heard the spray stinks a bit but its not something that they tend to do often ours hasnt yet. Their poo smells but so does everyones and thats all. If you bring them up well their tame ours is friendly doesnt bite or anything and shes only about 10 weeks old.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

farmercoope said:


> Im too clumsy not too, its when you wake her up she gets pissed and points her arse at me, im like nooo lol


pml. Reminds me of how my wife feels about me. I gotta do something about my flatulence. hehe.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

thank you all for your kind words zack is a very funny little thing he thumps his foot at my oh now which is so funny and trys to climb in my mouth so loving.and loves going in the car 
new pic


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

Stacey010884 said:


> lol. I love how you giggled about Zach peeing, pooing and spraying on your other half. haha.
> 
> He's a handsome little lad! How old is he?


thanks he is so funny he picks on my hubby hes about 9 weeks


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

Mr.king.pimp said:


> do they smell bad,,, r they tame,,,,,, sorry 2 b blunt but iv never known u could keep them :lol2:


its not that bad really im getting used to it to be honest :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

loverings said:


> thank you all for your kind words zack is a very funny little thing he thumps his foot at my oh now which is so funny and trys to climb in my mouth so loving.and loves going in the car
> new pic


What a fantabulous photograph!:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Mr.king.pimp said:


> do they smell bad,,, r they tame,,,,,, sorry 2 b blunt but iv never known u could keep them :lol2:


The liquid is mainly a complex mixture of seven different volatile chemicals from two groups of compounds, thiols and their acetate derivatives. (_E _)-2-butene-1-thiol and 3-methyl-1-butanethiol are the 'stinky' components, and are the largest components of the spray. The acetate derivatives (thioacetates) are not as pongy as the thiols but will undergo hydrolysis on contact with water, releasing 'fresh' thiols, which may explain why sprayed clothes/pets etc. smell 'skunky' after being washed and then getting wet again. Humans can detect thiols at concentrations of less that 1 ppm.
Warning: If you have 'intact' skunks, the spray is highly inflammable.


Skunks spray


----------

